

Business plan competitions: What's the value, to participants and judges? - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/06/19/startups-look-business-plan-competitions

======
elad
So let's see, students submitting papers and receiving scores. Sounds
familiar?

It should strike everybody as an idiotic way to evaluate potential business
success. If anything good's gonna come out of it it's that we may come to
questions that same process that's used to evaluate academic prowess.

